# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  What's your favorite tropical fish ?

## Nautilus

Vell ?

I have to say the neons , guppies and mollies are my fav's ..

----------


## Gary R

My favorite tropical fish is a Bolivian Ram or as sum call it a Butterfly Cichlid, these are nice colourful little fish, iv had a few in the past.

----------


## Timo

A big cat fish.

----------


## lost

I have to say guppies i remember years ago when i first started keeping fish watching the females giving birth

----------

